# Lyft's new strategy to combat driver saturation -- Revolutionary!



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Hi guys, it's been a while. 

So I log into lyft and what do I see? smaller cars on the map. So THAT"s their strategy to combat driver saturation, make the cars smaller so they don't take as much space on the map 

Seriously though, I see 100+ idle cars sitting around, i'm betting many are new drivers that have been tempted by the $750 bonus....but that'll be hard to hit when you can't get a ride to begin with. Nicely done lyft.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Hi guys, it's been a while.
> 
> So I log into lyft and what do I see? smaller cars on the map. So THAT"s their strategy to combat driver saturation, make the cars smaller so they don't take as much space on the map
> 
> Seriously though, I see 100+ idle cars sitting around, i'm betting many are new drivers that have been tempted by the $750 bonus....but that'll be hard to hit when you can't get a ride to begin with. Nicely done lyft.


It so hard to get consistent rides with Lyft in Chicago, especially when trying to make those guarantees.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

I stopped trying. It's ridiculous how little the demand is vs the supply of drivers.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> It so hard to get consistent rides with Lyft in Chicago, especially when trying to make those guarantees.


It's takes 60 rides to get the $750 Lyft bonus in Chicago, so all the noobs are out trying to hit 60. Good luck.

And Lyft hasn't cracked more than 1/4 (at best) of the Chicago market since I've been driving.

Chicago is a Uber town.


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

In LA most people open both apps and see which driver is closer, and go with that. I know it doesn't seem logical, but more drivers will increase demand (just don't sit on top of each other on the map). We currently have the 50% off promo going on here, and the market has been flooded with drivers. As a result, I have had my most profitable week by far! Of corse the promo doesn't hurt either


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I need 34 more rides in a month. At the pace of my pings and how little I drive its going tobe close to get that $500.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Idk about you guys, but this is the first time I got kicked off for being on too long, saying I need a 6 hour break before I can drive again. Probably has to do with all the new rideshare laws that got passef. In my city itself you can't be on more than 10 hours in a 24 hour period. So that sucks.

https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1526436


----------

